# assassin snail disappeared



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

Recently got rid of my tropical fish in favor of goldfish. Kept my assassin snail but it has totally disappeared.

Have read up on internet but cannot find out for sure if the assassins are tropical or not. The fish room is at 70.

Cannot even find an empty shell so I also wonder if it climbed out of the tank not liking the goldfish water.


----------



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Assassin snails have the tendency of burrowing in substrates. It might be hiding in the sand bed?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

MBen89 said:


> Assassin snails have the tendency of burrowing in substrates. It might be hiding in the sand bed?


+1

Most likely under your substrate, I would imagine harder waters to be better for their shells and should pose no problems. Just make sure they get fed with meaty foods if you don't have snails present. Heard assassins can easily starve.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

It is a bare bottom tank as goldfish tend to swallow small gravel.
I was wondering if the snail is tropical and did not like the cool water.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*assassin*

I was under the impression that goldfish loved snails as snacks 
my tank was wiped clean of mts when I had goldfish ...


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

...if your goldfish becomes constipated you know where your snail is, lol.


----------

